# Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage



## Mela (11. Sep. 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

so nun hab ich Bilder von meinem Teich und Wasserfall, leider fehlen mir noch die Ideen wie ich den Wasserfall nun so natürlich wie möglich gestalten kann. Da brauch ich mal Eure Hilfe. Ich hab schon nach Steinen gesucht bei mir in der Umgebung nur leider sehr wenige gefunden. 











Mein 2. Problem ist, dass ich den Teich mit Rechteckigen Platten umlegen möchte so dass ein Rechteckiger Teich entsteht nur wir bekomme ich die Platten auf der Folie links und rechts fest. Gehwegplatten gibt es leider nur als Quadrate und nicht als Rechtecke, daher müsste ich Fliesen nehmen die sind aber wiederum nicht so schwer und ich weiss nicht wie ich das gerade hinbekommen soll mit den Falten in der Folie. 

LG
Mela


----------



## ferryboxen (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

hallo mela

gibt es bei euch in der gegend keine kiesgruben ? - da kann man meistens gegen entgeld steine bekommen - bei deinem geplanten wasserfall habe ich mal eine frage....das sieht so nach einem aufgeschütteten hügel aus....hast du keine angst das da etwas abrutschen könnte ? 
zu deiner umrandung kann ich dir nur soviel sagen......schau hier im forum mal ins album - dort sind unzählige fotos von sehr schönen teichen - dort kannst du dir sicherlich einige ideen holen - nur mit fliesen als umrandung...ne damit könnte ich mich nicht anfreunden - aber die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
gruss lothar


----------



## Mela (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Der Hügel ist ein sehr grosser Wall. Ich denke nicht das da was abrutscht und wir wollen das ganze ja noch mit Steinen befestigen, nur fehlen uns eben die Steine dazu. In den Alben hab ich leider nichts gefunden und da steht ja auch nicht wie man das macht. Ich hab da schon meine feste Vorstellung nur an der Umsetzung hapert es eben.


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,

schau Dir doch mal Jochen's Projekt an!
Steine gibts manchmal auch für Mithilfe beim Auflesen oder kleines Geld beim "Bauern" um die Ecke. Einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen 
Kommt aber auch drauf an, wieviele Steine die Eiszeiten bei Euch abgeladen haben. Oft sieht es wenige Kilometer weiter mengenmäßig schon wieder ganz anders aus (zumindest ist es bei uns so). 
Die Steine sollten natürlich nicht porös sein und ordentlich gereinigt werden. Dann brauch man sich keine Gedanken um Dünger und Pflanzenschutzmittel machen.
Ansonsten gibts auch noch Steinbrüche, aber das geht ordentlich ins Geld!


----------



## Mela (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Die Bauern in unserer Umgebung hab ich schon abgegrast, die haben auch keine mehr. Selbst bei unserem Ortsansässigen Tiefbauunternehmen war ich schon. 
Jochens Projekt hab ich mir schon angeguckt, so ungefähr soll zumindest der Wasserfall werden, aber um den Teich rum möchte ich keine Feldsteine haben.


----------



## Andreas1306 (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,

also ich hätte schon bedenken das die Erde bei einem starken Regen in Teich gespült wird.
Hier noch ein Link von meinem Teich, ganz frisch angelegt.
Vielleicht kannst Du dir hier und da auch noch eine Idee holen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=35634#post35634

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Andreas1306 (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,

noch was, so wie Lothar schon schreibt, das mit den Platten würde ich mir auch nochmal gründlich überlegen.
Sieht nicht gerade natürlich aus, auch würde ich daran denken wenn sich z.B. mal __ Frösche ansiedeln. Die kommen doch da gar nicht mehr aus dem Teich raus ! Zumindest wenn die Platten noch in den Teich hineinragen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jochen (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hi Mela,

Schau doch mal ob es in eurer Nähe einen Steinbruch gibt, bei Selbstabholung sind die Steine nicht so teuer als die meißten denken, meine 5,2 Tonnen die ich verbaut habe sind mir gerade mal auf 35 Euronen gekommen.

Hoffentlich ist dein Wall sehr gut verdichtet, wen nicht kommt es bestimmt zu Absetzungen, die wiederum haben zu Folge das sich die Folie verschiebt und es zu jede Menge Wasservwerlust führt, also guuuuuuuuuuut verdichten.

Viel Spaß beim Bau, mir wurde hier auch sehr geholfen.
Wenn du noch spezielle Fragen hast nur Mut und frage...


----------



## Kurt (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,
da muß unbedingt eine Drainage hangseitig hinein. Mach den Test, schütte einen Kübel Wasser irgendwo oberhalb auf den Hang - solang nur ein Tropfen davon in den Teich gelangt hast Du bei jedem größerem Regen die Erde im Teich.
Ich kann ein Lied davon singen..... :-(  

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.: oder willst DU, daß das dann so aussieht, wie im Foto da unten????  Das war 2002 während meiner Bauphase, ziemlich regenreiches Jahr, odr ?
(besserer Test wär noch 3 Kübel gleichzeitig)


----------



## Mela (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Leider haben wir keinen Steinbruch in der Nähe. Ich wohne an der Ostseeküste, da gibt es sowas nicht . 
Eine Drainage wird nicht nötig sein, da der Teich ja ein Stück weg ist vom Hang und zwischen Teich und Hang noch Pflanzen kommen. Die Folie liegt da nur noch, die müssen wir noch zuschneiden. Die Verbindung Teich und Hang ist nur am Wasserfall und der muss ja noch mit Steinen usw. befestigt werden.
Unten kommen grössere Steine hin für den Halt (wenn ich denn mal welche finden sollte). 
Zu den Platten:
Rechts und links möchte ich den Teich mit Platten begradigen und vorne wird eine Terasse angebaut. Zum Hang hin weiss ich noch nicht was ich mache, werde ich wohl auch mit Steinen ausgelegen müssen, da können die __ Frösche dann hochkrabbeln.


----------



## ferryboxen (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

hallo mela

habe mal ein bischen gegoogelt - und siehe da es gibt auch an der ostseeküste kiesgruben - beim fördern von kies kommen immer etliche findlinge in unterschiedlichen grössen zum vorschein - also such dir in der nähe eine kiesgrube und frag einfach nach ob sie steine für deinen teich haben - oft bekommst du sie für wirklich kleines geld - und denk nochmal über eine drainage nach oder zumindest über eine vernünftige befestigung deines hügels - der ärger ist sonst vorprogrammiert

gruss lothar


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*



			
				Mela schrieb:
			
		

> ....Mein 2. Problem ist, dass ich den Teich mit Rechteckigen Platten umlegen möchte so dass ein Rechteckiger Teich entsteht nur wir bekomme ich die Platten auf der Folie links und rechts fest. .......
> 
> Hallo Mela
> 
> ...


----------



## Mela (13. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

@ Karsten 
Da hast Du Dir ja richtig einen Kopf gemacht. Vielen Dank, aber das hört sich doch recht kompliziert und teuer an mit der Stahlkonstruktion. 
Hat denn nieman eine günstigere einfachere Idee? Ich hab zwar einige Beispiele in Büchern gefunden nur sind die kaum Umsetztbar, gerade im Winter wenn es friert wird es schwierig.


----------



## Kurt (14. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Mela, 
für mich ist das nur ein Loch mit einer Plane drauf, noch kein System ersichtlich, das irgenwann Kappillarsperre oder sowas berücksichtigt.
Wie man das macht ist im Forum zur Genüge beschrieben.

Das mit der Drainage war nur ein Rat von einem, der bereits sein 'Lehrgeld' gezahlt hat. Es bestehnt ja auch kein Zwang, den anzunehmen. 
VIelleicht denkst Du noch dran - in ein zwei Jahren  :-(
Der Aufwand wäre auch nur gering, zwei Rinnen von ca. 25 cm Tiefe oberhalb des Teichs zur Seite 'buddeln' und mit Kies füllen. 

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## Andreas1306 (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,





> für mich ist das nur ein Loch mit einer Plane drauf, noch kein System ersichtlich, das irgenwann Kappillarsperre oder sowas berücksichtigt.


Da muß ich Kurt leider recht geben.  

Von Kapillarsperre etc. mal abgesehen, selbst die Folie auf dem Hügel sieht mir so aus als ob sie nur draufgelegt wurde.
Ich würde noch mal ganz von vorne anfangen und mich erst mal gründlich einlesen.
Sorry.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Mela (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

@ Kurt ich verstehe nur den Sinn der Drainage nicht. Der Teich ist ein ganzes Stück von dem Hang weg, sodass Sand oder Regenwasser gar nicht vom Hang in den Teich gelangen kann. 
Eine Kapillarsperre kann ich erst machen, wenn ich weiss wie die Randgestaltung aussehen soll.


----------



## Andreas1306 (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,

der Sinn der Drainage besteht in Deinem Fall darin zu vermeinden, dass bei einem starken Regen keine Erde in den Teich gespült wird sondern vorher mit diesem " Graben " aufgefangen wird.
Aber Du schreibst ja, dass der Teich ein " ganzes " Stück vom Hang weg ist, dann hast Du ja nichts zu befürchten 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mela (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Was ist denn bis jetzt verkehrt an dem Teich? Warum soll ich von vorne anfangen?


----------



## Andreas1306 (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,

dann möchte ich noch mal auf Deinen Bachlauf zurückkommen. Schaue Dir doch einfach mal den Link und die darin enthaltenen Bilder von meinem Teich an.
Ich habe z.B. die einzelnen Stufen gemautert, und dann Flies und Folie eingelegt. Dann habe ich auch den Hügel mit Steinplatten befestigt damit keine Erde abrutschen kann.
Zwischen Hügel und Teich ( ist jetzt auf den Bildern nicht sichtbar ) habe ich einen Graben gezogen der das einspülen von Erde verhindert.
Es muß ja nicht das Maß aller Dinge sein was ich da fabriziert habe. Aber zumindest scheint es zu funktionieren.
Wie geschrieben, bei Deinem Bachlauf sieht es so aus, als ob da ein paar Mulden gegraben wurden und dann Flies und Folie rein.
Ich frage mich wie Du da die Randgestaltung machen möchtest. Auch sieht der Bachlauf sehr steil aus. Da hält doch kein Kiesel oder sonst was innerhalb des Baches.
Was Deinen Teich anbelangt.
An der hinteren Seite, an der Dein Bachlauf in Teich gelangt ist der Rand um einiges höher als der restliche Rand.
Auch das halte ich nicht für optimal.
Wenn der Teich an der einen Stelle überläuft ist er auf der anderen Seite nicht ganz voll.
Wie möchtest Du dann die Folie verdecken damit die keiner Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt ist ?
Also ich könnte noch ein paar Zeilen schreiben aber ich denke es reicht fürs erste.
Fühle Dich bitte nicht angegriffen, es sind nur gutgemeinte Ratschläge.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Mela (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Ich fühle mich keineswegs angegriffen ich frag ja, bin doch Anfänger und bin über jeden Ratschlag dankbar, nur hab ich nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten. 

Zum Wasserfall: 
Da können wir keine Mauer oder sonstiges an Befestigung machen, das muss mit Steinen reichen, da der Wall nur "geliehen" ist, der gehört leider nicht zu unserem Grundstück. 

Zur Folie:
Die Folie wird noch am Rand im Kies vergraben und hinten zum Hang hin mit Feldsteinen abgedeckt und an den Seiten mit Platten. Dieses WE werde ich die Folie zurechtschneiden und hoffentlich auch schon eingraben können, dann mach ich nochmal Bilder.


----------



## Andreas1306 (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,

dann mach mal, bin gespannt auf die Bilder.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kalle (15. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,

laß dich auf keinen Fall entmutigen. Aber Kritik gehört auch zum Leben.

Schau mal die unter Album meine eingestellten Bilder an.

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit um deine Randgestaltung zu befestigen, anzulegen.
Da ich gelesen habe das du dies mit Natursteinen anlegen willst.

Waschbeton usw. find ich einfach hässlich.


----------



## Mela (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hier könnt Ihr EUch die aktuellen Fortschritte angucken. 


Und hab 2 Tage fast durchgehend Steine geholt und gewaschen und gelegt. Nun bin ich völlig erledigt und hab überall Muskelkater  
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ne Frau bin, nur 1,63 gross und nur 62 Kilo wiege  
Hier schon mal ne Vorschau: 






Mehr Bilder bei dem o.g. Link.

LG
Mela


----------



## Frank (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,

soso, 1,62 m groß, und 62 Kg leicht ...

und? alles passend verteilt? ... Die Steine meine ich, nicht das was ihr denkt.   

Nee, mal im Ernst. Sieht doch alles schon sehr gut aus. Hast du auch noch Pflanzen ergattern können?


----------



## Mela (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Ja ich hab im Angebot 2 __ Rohrkolben und 3 __ Minzen ergattern können. Das Wasser ist noch sehr braun, durch den ganzen Sand den ich beim bauen immer mit meinen Füssen da reinschleppe. Die Steine hab ich alle einzeln gewaschen, damit die keinen Dreck in den Teich bringen, aber bei meinen Schuhen war mir das dann doch zu nervig


----------



## Annett (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hi Mela,

soweit so gut.
Was mir nur immer wieder in den Sinn kommt-weißt Du was Frost mit aufgeschüttetem und auch mit normalem Erdreich macht?
Er lockert es. Deshalb auch die Empfehlungen von allen Seiten das Ganze "richtig" zu bauen-mit Mörtel und Rasenkanten zum Beispiel.
Ich vermute ganz stark, dass Du im Frühjahr die ersten Stellen finden wirst, an denen die Folie und die Steine nicht mehr dort liegen, wo sie hingehören. Vom Erdreich darunter ganz zu schweigen. Und dann sucht sich das Wasser seinen eigenen Weg nach unten. Das geht mitunter soweit, dass es unter der Teichfolie landet. Und dann wird es richtig schwierig.

Auch wenn Euch der Hang nicht gehört... Ihr habt doch sicher vorher mit dem Eigentümer gesprochen, oder? Wenn man schriftlich festhält, dass man sein Bauwerk später wieder rückstandslos entfernt, erlaubt er es vielleicht und Du kannst was Haltbareres bauen. 
Du bemerkst sicherlich, dass die kritischen Stimmen allmählich verstummen-sicherlich nicht, weil sie alle falsch liegen...... Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Mela (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Leider können wir mit dem Hang nichts anderes machen. Irgendwelche Baumaßnahmen mit Zement oder Mörtel sind da gar nicht möglich und auch nicht erlaubt. 
Dann müssen wir das Risiko wohl in Kauf nehmen, dass wir den Wasserfall im Frühjahr immer wieder richten müssen.


----------



## jochen (18. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hi Mela,

du kannst doch den Hügel auch mit einen Wackerstampfer oder Rüttelplatte verdichten, glaub mir so wirst du keine große Freude bekommen.

In jeden Frühjahr neu anlegen ?
Mach es doch einmal richtig mit ein wenig Arbeit, dann kannst du dich im Frühjahr daneben entspannen.

Das soll keine Besserwisserei oder herumnörgeln sein, sondern wir wollen nur helfen.


----------



## Kurt (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Servus Mela,
ich versuchs nochmal, mit ein paar Bildern ein einfaches Drainagensystem darzustellen (siehe Anhänge). Es ist wirklich nicht soviel Arbeit, wie Du denkst und gewährleistet, daß wenigstens keine Nährstoffe aus dem Umland hineingelangen. Das, was Du bisher reingetragen hast, muß eh vom Boden abgesaugt werden - bereits im Wasser gelöstes geht nur über Pflanzenwuchs wieder raus - allerdings langsam.  Alternative:  Ganzwasserwechsel :-(
Ansonsten sieht der Boden ziemlich durchlässig aus ??? was wenigstens dafür sorgt, daß es unter der Folie zu keiner Stauung kommen wird.

Den Wasserfall solltest Du komplett neu machen, sonst kommt die 'Lawine'  eines Tages runter. Dafür sind sogenannte 'Wasserbausteine'  zum Trockenmauern eher geeignet, die lassen sich richtig 'verzahnt' stapeln und halten entsprechend besser zusammen. Und immer wieder eine Stufe, damit nicht alles auf der untersten Lage Steine ruht.

im 3. Bild ist eine einfache Lösung ersichtlich, ohne Drainage durch einfaches Hochstellen verhindern, daß OBerflächenwasser von Aussen eindringt. Ausserdem gute Kapillarsperre.


Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Mela (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

@ Kurt 
Oh mann die Wasserbausteine sind genau, das was ich gesucht habe. So ein Ärger. Nur wo ich die bei uns herbekomme ist noch fraglich. Wenn ich die anliefern lasse, werde ich ja schon ein Vermögen an Transporkosten los. Muss ich noch mal suchen. 
Da wo Du die Drainage eingezeichnet hast kommen bei mir Beete mit Bambus hin. 

Ich kann mich nur immer wieder bei Euch bedanken, dass Ihr Euch so viele Gedanken macht und so viel Geduld mit mir habt.


----------



## Kalle (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo,

Ohh ja. Geduld haben viele hier im Forum. : 

Trotzdem würde ich paar Ratschläge die man dir vorgeschlagen hat befolgen.

Hier sind Profis im Forum. Die wissen mehr als du und ich. Glaubs mir.


----------



## Kurt (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Mela, bitte vergiss den Bambus ganz schnell, 
mach was ran, was sonst auch in Deiner Gegend wächst - Du hast am wenigsten Probleme damit. 
Um nach ein paar Jahren Bambus zu entfernen, solltest Du ein paar starke Männer oder einen Bagger zur Verfügung haben.
Wasserbausteine sind nicht so teuer - bei uns ca. € 22 pro Tonne - das kann danach dann so aussehen - wie im Anhang rechts von der Stiege. Auch Transportfirmen findet man, die für so eine Lieferung nicht allzuviel verlangen.

SGvB Kurt


----------



## Mela (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

@ Morphantro
würde ich ja gerne machen, wenn es möglich wäre. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich im Moment sehe, wäre die Idee mit den Wasserbausteinen. 

@ was spricht gegen den Bambus? Das ist eine Fargesia Art und wächst horstig und bildet keine Ausläufer. 


Aber ich hab noch eine Idee: 
Ein paar von Euch kommen mal bei mir vorbei und bauen mir den Wasserfall usw. ich serviere Euch dann lecker Essen und Getränke, wäre das ein Deal???


----------



## Khitomer (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Kurt

gefällt mir sehr gut, deine Mauer! Ganau so hab ich mir das für meinen neuen Teich vorgestellt. (Bin immer noch am Ideen suchen...) So, wie ich das sehe, ist di Mauer nicht senkrecht..? Was für ein Gefälle hat sie? Was für ein Gefälle hat die Fortsetzung im Teich? Hast du die Teichfolie hinter der Mauer etwas hochgezogen oder endet sie an deren Fuss? Wei hast du es gemacht, dass nichts von oberhalb in den Teich geschwemmt wird? Wie du siehst, ich bin für nützliche und praktische Tips sehr dankbar!

Gruss,
Khito


----------



## Kurt (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo!

Mela, vielleicht findet sich ein 'starker', 'rechtschaffener', lediger Mann, der Dir  da zur Seite steht 

Khito, ich hab mal eine kleine Zeichnung angehängt. Der Abstand Uferlinie zur Mauer ist so 60-80 cm. Gefälle ist meist etwas weniger wie auf der Zeichnung. Durch die Drainage darunter wird ein Versickern ins Erdreich erleichtert - bisher hats noch kein Regenguß geschafft, über die Folienoberkante zu stauen. 
Größter Vorteil einer Trockenmauer: auch wenn sich das Erdreich darunter etwas setzt, verdichtet sich das Ganze zu einer noch kompakteren Einheit. 'Erdbebensicher und für die Ewigkeit' - siehe div. Altertums-Bauten.
Betoniert hält auf jeden Fall nicht solange.
Wenn dann noch Bewuchs dazukommt siehts auch noch super aus. 
Vielleicht hilft das auch:  

Mein Unterwasserprofil im Schwimmbereich sollte nicht 'kopiert' werden :-((
(Resultat des begrenzten Bereiches und 'kein Senkrechtufer-wollens'.
Da ist besser mit Stufen od. max. 25 %-Gefälle zu arbeiten - dann hält das, was man auf die Folie schichtet.


Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Moin,

ich hoffe Kurt nimmt es mir nicht krumm. 
Aber ich hätte da eine etwas abgewandelte Idee bei der die "hübsche" schwarze Folie verschwindet.
 
Ich hoffe man erkennt etwas. 
Die Breite des Streifens links vor der Mauer kann man ja beliebig verbreitert (darauf kommt dann Pflanzsubstrat und Pflanzen) - umso besser sieht es dann auch aus. Direkt vor die hochgestellte Folie auf ein dickes Vlies Steine wie eine Trockenmauer stapeln (halt nur direkt im Teich). Die Höhlräume teilweise mit Substrat befüllen und dann __ Moos, __ Pfennigkraut usw. einsetzen. 

Jochen hat auch so oder sehr ähnlich gebaut. Und am Samstag konnte ich mich von der gelungenen Ausführung überzeugen.


----------



## olivgue (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Mela,

Thema Wasserbausteine: Europa war doch mal ein großes Meer (ganz früher), da gibt es doch (fast) überall Kalksteinablagerungen. Ich habs bei uns im Harz nur ein paar km bis zum nächsten Kalksteinbruch. Die bieten eine Sorte 100-300 mm als Wasserbausteine an, die kosten Brutto 19,90€ / Tonne zzgl. Anlieferung. Vielleicht einfach bei myhammer.de so einen Transport ausschreiben?


----------



## Kurt (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Annett, danke für Deine Bemühungen, 
so ähnlich habe ich mir das schon vorgestellt, kann zumindest die offene Folie über Wasser verdecken.
Ich bin aber immer noch dran, wie ich eine 'Gesamtlösung' incl. Unterwasser zustandebringe.
Das sollte eigentlich schon im Frühjahr erledigt sein - mußte aber leider verschoben werden.  Mal sehn, was der Herbst bringt - und - das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt .

Schöne Grüße 
Kurt


----------



## Mela (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

@ Kurt den hab ich sogar zu Hause nur hat der auch keine Ahnung vom Teichbau, also keine grosse Hilfe. 
Wasserbausteine hab ich schon gefunden.


----------



## jochen (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo Kitho,

ich habe genauso gebaut wie es Annett gezeichnet hat, da ich aber aus deinen vorherigen Beiträgen gelesen habe das du direkt von der Trockenmauer steil in den Teich bauen willst könntest du es auch folgend  machen.

Bin kein PC Fachmann aber ich denke man sieht wie ich es meine... 

 

als Böschungsmatte wären dann die Pflanzentaschenmatten ideal, so hab ich es auch gezeichnet... 
in die unterste Tasche einen Stein als Beschwerung, das grüne Gekrixel sollen Pflanzen sein.
Hinter der Trockenmauer natürlich noch eine Drainage anbringen, ohne wirst du nicht glücklich.


----------



## jochen (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo nochmals,

hier Bilder in live... 

Uferbebauung und Wasserfall...

 

 

 ​
Die Uferzone wurde wie auf Annetts Zeichnung gebaut.
 DieFolie vor der schon vorhandenen Trockenmauer hochgezogen und mit Pflanzen, Totholz, Baumwurzeln, Findlingen und Eichenstämmen dekoriert.

@ Annett, Jürgen, Kalle...

erkennt ihr EURE EHEMALIGEN Pflanzen wieder, wie schön sie geworden sind?  

Danke nochmals euch Dreien.


----------



## Kurt (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Mela, Dein Freund muß nur infiziert werden, dann wird er sich schon mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen. Wenn man will, dann schafft man 'fast' alles.

Jochen,  Deine Randgestaltung sieht echt super aus. Gratuliere.

zur Zeichnung: für diese Baumethode muß man schon sehr sicher sein, daß die Erdkante nicht abbricht und die FOlie verschiebt. So steil habe ich nur im tieferen Bereich gegraben, wo die Erde extrem verdichtet ist und auch der Wasserdruck immer entsprechend gegenwirkt. Und der Auflagewinkel der Steine sollte eher zum Hang nach unten geneigt sein, sonst rutscht das Ganze. 

Schöne Grüße
Kurt


----------



## jochen (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo,

Sorry, das war eine 2 Minuten Zeichnung, man sollte natürlich das befolgen wie Kurt es passend dazu geschrieben hat.

Ich wollte nur darstellen wie man die Folie unterhalb der Wasserlinie schön kaschieren kann.

In meinen Falle (aber jeder Teich ist ja anders) habe ich dazu keine Befürchtungen, wir mussten mit den Presslufthammer Teichbauen... ,  hat aber den Vorteil das alles sehr sicher hält.

Nur der obere Bereich (auf dem die Terrassenplatten aufliegen) wurde auf einer Uferseite ein Betonkranz mit viel Armierung gebaut. (auf den Bild noch nicht zu sehen) Die Armierung wurde noch mit dem Erdreich mit Ankern verbunden, die ich in das steinharte Erdreich bohren musste.

Bei lockeren Boden kann man ja wie mehrfach hier in ähnlichen Threats beschrieben die _Steilwand_ mit Drahtgitter und Spritzbeton sichern.


----------



## Khitomer (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung Teich und WAsserfall + Frage*

Hallo!

Und danke euch allen! Das sin sehr gute Tips, über die ich bei meinem Projekt sicher nachdenken werde...

Gruss,
Khito


----------

